# Outdoor carpet on deck?



## Bondo

Ayuh,... I agree with you,... Probably should treat it as a Seasonal thing....


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I'd remove it
What is it made out of?
Possible to treat it to repel water?


----------



## Dana11

How about grass carpets, needle punch carpets or outdoor loop carpets. The yarn is specially treated to resist fading in direct sunlight, and the backing materials are formulated to resist damage from moisture.


Dana


----------



## rahfiki

*Keep me in business!!*

I say keep it on!! it keeps me in business.:laughing:

You have no idea how many decks I have replaced because of carpet on them. It usually starts with a phone call to come look at their deck and possibly replace a few boards....and ALWAYS leads to a new deck. Customer notices a few rotten boards (the ones you can put your finger through), but tends not to notice the rest of the rotten ones ( that you cant quite get your finger through).

I even had one customer decide to get me to replace the deck with a complete new deck....and he STILL wanted new carpet on it.

I convinced him to keep it off, finally.

The wood needs to breathe and dry out if you want it to stay nice for any length of time.


----------

